# Ronnie Coleman & Alvin Mack??



## AndroSport (Jan 6, 2015)

Saw this video after watching the vid assassin posted… look at the dude behind Ronnie getting him pumped up… straight up looks like Alvin Mack from "The Program". I know in a lot of sports movies they use actual athletes. This video was from '94 so it is a similar timeframe to when that movie was made. 

Anyone know who that is ir if its the same dude?


----------



## snake (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry, can't help. I did like watching Iron1 in the deadlift though!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2015)

alvin mack nigga! shit i can read see this shoe it says adidas


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 6, 2015)

Hoo! Hoooo!!!


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 6, 2015)

you don't really get to see his face much here but i love his psyching people out… i used to love talking shit across the line


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2015)

"Damn, I know you mother ****er! You are the one that got my baby sister pregnant! I ain't see you around lately. Where you been huh? Oh come one don't punk out behind that mask now. Answer me mother ****er before I peel your cap!"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2015)

love alvin mack


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 6, 2015)

Lets open the whole can of kick ass and kill em all!! Let the paramedics sort em out!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2015)

Trivia time! what other movie is alvin  mack a football player?


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 6, 2015)

What does he sniff before he lifts?  I like the old man, go grandpa!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 6, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> Trivia time! what other movie is alvin  mack a football player?



Another one of my favorite movies. A lot of guys in this one


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 6, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> What does he sniff before he lifts?  I like the old man, go grandpa!!



ammonia...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2015)

theres one more movie that alvin mack is a football player..anyone know?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 16, 2015)

Program is one of my favorite movies....

Lattimer is one of the main reasons I started juicing years back


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 16, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Program is one of my favorite movies....
> 
> Lattimer is one of the main reasons I started juicing years back



yes me too!... i had it on VHS (copied from a friend) and we used to bring it to "powerlifting class" which was the final period run by our head coach / AD. So that was our final "class" the last few hours of the day on game days and we would watch it to get all fired up. 

Even nick-named one of our fellow guys lattimer because he looked the part. We were all crazy and all started this AAS stuff way too young lol.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 13, 2015)

was this before coleman ever juiced? wasn't he natty right up until 95 or 96?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> was this before coleman ever juiced? wasn't he natty right up until 95 or 96?


I seriously doubt that.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I seriously doubt that.



He says he was, and considering he's big into his faith i don't see why he would lie about it... although he is ****in huugggeee in that vid


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 13, 2015)

WTF is that brother sniffing before lifting? Poppers? Video head cleaner? LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> WTF is that brother sniffing before lifting? Poppers? Video head cleaner? LOL


Ammonia (nose tork)


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 13, 2015)

He claims that he was natty until  after his second Mr Olympia. Then he started on the jewce after flex wheeler told him what to use etc. It's on YouTube.


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 13, 2015)

Not that I believe that......


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ammonia (nose tork)



i have some arriving monday in the mail. gonna be fun


----------

